# Rear gears



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

What was the rear gear ratios available for the lemans for 69 I cant find it any where! I know the car had a V8 originaly. I realy appreciate all your help


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I believe the following ( I know they're right for '67): 2.56, 2.73, 2.93, 3.08, 3.23, 3.36, 3.55, 3.90, and 4.33.


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks man now i got to figure out what I got in my car do you know where to look


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

There is a 2 letter code stamped on the left axle tube facing the rear, like this...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check this thread for figuring out what ratio you have now.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/gto-gear-ratios-16289/


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Differential Ratio....Non Safe-T-Track....Safe-T-Track

2.56............................. WB....................XB
2.78............................. .WC...................XC
2.93...............................WD...................XD
3.08...............................WE....................XE
3.23...............................WF....................XF
3.36...............................WG....................XG
3.55...............................WH....................XH
3.90...............................N/A....................XK
4.33...............................N/A....................XM


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

very helpful info


----------

